# Chris Hendon about to submit paper on grinders



## risky (May 11, 2015)

So fresh from writing all about water with Maxwell...

@chhendon: Gearing up for a submission! The world of grinding is about to be changed by a systematic (enough) paper on destroying coffee beans.

Very interested to see what he says.


----------



## chhendon (Oct 16, 2015)

A sneak peak.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Chris, and welcome to the forum!


----------

